# Herz aus Stahl: Exklusive Featurette zum Panzer-Film mit Brad Pitt (OmU)



## FlorianStangl (3. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Herz aus Stahl: Exklusive Featurette zum Panzer-Film mit Brad Pitt (OmU)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Herz aus Stahl: Exklusive Featurette zum Panzer-Film mit Brad Pitt (OmU)


----------



## Kwengie (3. September 2014)

interessiert mich nicht die Bohne und man weiß sowieso, wie der Film ausgeht.
Die Amis sind die Helden usw... *großes Kino"


----------

